# Kubota B1550 Glow Plug light out - won't start



## spitshineschwinn (Mar 5, 2021)

Newbie here. My Kubota B1550 has a 3 light series on the dash that must all light up before the tractor will start. Only the first 2 light up, the glow plug light won't. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello spitshineschwin, welcome to the forum.

Step one.... Make sure that you are getting voltage (10-11 volts) to the glow plugs.

Here's a U-Tube video to help you troubleshoot your glow plug problem.


----------



## dinardoe (Nov 17, 2021)

If no voltage to glow plug is it module bad or what,,,I have no light on my G1800s and starts hard??? 2 other lights work middle glow plug light does not?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

dinardoe said:


> If no voltage to glow plug is it module bad or what,,,I have no light on my G1800s and starts hard??? 2 other lights work middle glow plug light does not?



Are you sure that you have voltage going to the glow plug and not just a bad glow plug?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

A multimeter is your friend.


----------



## dinardoe (Nov 17, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> A multimeter is your friend.


I believe it's the relay or module no voltage to plug, machine starts but hard...


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Check it, don't guess.


----------



## dinardoe (Nov 17, 2021)

checked power from switch thru to connections have 12v but no 12v at glow plug book says regulator, where the heck is regulator? Is this the alternator?


----------



## dinardoe (Nov 17, 2021)

Ok...so machine will start but hard,,,book says Combo Box lights glow plugs for 5 seconds ,,,,relay does not control glow plugs, Question,,,,can the combo box be bad but machine still start and run and just not be turning glow plug circuit on?


----------

